# Whats a Hupp?



## Fathom (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a lever on the right side of my transmission.

"Mike" @ Tractoropolis thinks it is a "Hupp Trans" since it is on the right side.

But after doing some reading, I found a post:

"ALL of the 'other' brands went out the right side. Hupp, F&T, Funk, Parker, Hiesler, etc. I've even seen a Sherman Step set up to shift on the right."

So now I am really confused:dazed:

I'll get you a picture! Maybe someone can tell what it is.....

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Fathom (Aug 23, 2010)

Pictures!  
Thanks


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I assuming the tractor is not running at this time?


----------



## Fathom (Aug 23, 2010)

kau said:


> I assuming the tractor is not running at this time?


Got it started and drove it on and off the trailer. 
But it has a flat rotten tire, so I did not drive it around.


----------



## Tractorkid4 (Oct 19, 2012)

How can you identify a Hupp transmission in a Ford 9N?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If I am right that lever engages the pto.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What I could find was the Sherman Hupp one was a dual drive, and one was an overdrive there where 2 styles that I could find.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Visit "Smith's Old Ford Tractors" website. They have a brief writeup of the Hupp transmission in the Sherman transmission section.


----------

